
George Hotz, Comma AI shuts down driverless car project - adefa
http://www.businessinsider.com/george-hotz-comma-ai-shuts-down-driverless-car-project-2016-10
======
detaro
dupe on the front page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12815948](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12815948)

